# Apple Airport Extreme Programming



## bigdob101 (Feb 24, 2009)

Does anybody know of a way I could program my router to block specific Google Talk buddies on my home network?  Or does anyone know of an alternate way this could be done?
Thanks!
Randy


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 24, 2009)

You can't do this via a router. The router will block individual logical ports and not parts of a program. You have to do his via the program and your personal firewall.


----------



## bigdob101 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for your insight.  So the best I could do would be to block the port used by google talk altogether?
Randy


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 26, 2009)

Yep.  Either you block all of Google Talk, or none of it.  You cannot block specific buddies via your router.

If Google Talk supports blocking individual buddies, that's your best bet -- but your router is indifferent (or, rather, can't even tell) about one buddy from another.  All your router knows is the network traffic to/from Google Talk -- not actually what the content of that traffic is.


----------

